# Chupacabras 13 de Oct, 2012 Road-trip!



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Buenas compañeros,

Pues aquí escribiendoles con la emocion de participar en la Carrera de 100kms Chupacabras 2012. En este post voy a documentar la historia del viaje con fotos. 

Esta loquera empezo en una carrera de 8 horas el 18 de Agosto del 2012 en el Rancho el Parral en Ensenada, Baja California. Hicimos un equipo de 3 personas y corrimos en relevos, total todos corrimos muy bien y dimos lo mejor de cada uno. Al final logramos un 4to lugar de 20 equipos, la competencia estuvo muy dura y siempre estuvimos dando guerra los primeros 5 equipos. Para no hacerla tan larga, a uno del equipo se le ocurrio correr El Chupacabras y todos le seguimos la corriente, al final nadie se rajo y nos inscribimos en la carrera.

En total vamos 9 corredores y amigos de Baja California de varios municipios y equipos; Calimax, Club Amigos, Petroblock Racing, Pista Pista, y ChannelMTB. Originarios de Tijuana, Ensenada y San Quintin. 

El viaje empieza hoy 10 de Octubre del 2012 a las 6:00pm hora del pacifico con rumbo a El Paso, Texas desde San Diego, California. 

Bueno los dejo por que tengo que seguir alistando todo! Y estare informandoles de la choco aventura!


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Como les fue? Yo termine el reto y ahi la dejamos, jajaja!!, se me hace que la organizacion estubo bien en general, no se que piensen ustedes....yo creo que si regreso el proximo anio a bajar mis tiempos y a tratar de ganarme el jersey..


----------



## Raider_13 (Aug 16, 2012)

Mi segundo Chupacabras... logre mejorar mis tiempos y llegue en los 300's... Y logre llevarme un jersey (aunque es XL jjejeje). El reto este año estuvo mas pesado que en años anteriores, pusieron mas singles y le aumentaron esos 7 infames kilometros al bordo al final... La organizacion siempre es de primera y siempre esperan al ultimo competidor, que este año hizo como 13hrs. Nos vemos en el Chupacabras 2014...


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

En general nos fue muy bien, 5 compañeros quedaron en el top 60 otro en el 250 y yo en el #217.

Muy buena organizacion y me sorprendio el apoyo local, habia abastecimiento por todos lados! No conocia la pista y le di a tope para llegar al km 100, y que voy viendo que todavia faltaba un buen, en esos ultimos 7kms iba sufriendo. 
Hicimos un video que grabamos con 3 camaras goPro, nos faltan unos detalles para terminarlo pero pronto va estar en esta web: www.channelmtb.com(les aviso cuando lo suban a la pagina).

El plan es regresar para el 2013 y mejorar nuestros tiempos.

Saludos!

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Pues q a todo dar, yo tambien pienso regresar el proximo anio y mejorar mi tiempo.. Por cierto yo tambien tome video com una GoPro.. Ustedes donde montan la camara por lo regular..


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

Gera, las camaras se montaron; una en el casco, otra en el manubrio y la ultima en el pecho.

Lo prometido es deuda! Aqui les dejo el video, un poco largo (30 minutos), pero yo creo que vale la pena.

2012 Chupacabras 100km - GoPro Compilation - YouTube

Saludos!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

FueLEX8 said:


> Lo prometido es deuda! Aqui les dejo el video, un poco largo (30 minutos), pero yo creo que vale la pena.
> Saludos!


Muy bueno el video.
El letrero en la piedras.... inspirador, "sin llorar"
Felicidades. :thumbsup:


----------



## gera72 (Jan 14, 2012)

Muy buena recopilacion!! Asi es Doc, los letreros muy eran muy inspiradores, Habia otro decia "Animo, todavia falta un chingo" Estoy de acuerdo con ustedes, la organizacion estubo muy buena y los voluntarios nunca dejaron de apoyarte,,, ademas de que los cabrones traien muy buen ambiente..que se antojaba uno quedarse a la carnita asada...


----------

